# $1000 Photography Conest. Open to all. No entry fee.



## talenttrove (Jan 18, 2010)

TalentTrove.com presents our 2010 Photography Contest. All photographers and photography enthusiasts are invited to enter the contest. The grand prize winner will receive $1000!

Submission, Rules, and additional information can be found here:

TalentTrove - 2010 Photography Contest - $1000 Prize! Contest


----------

